# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  طلب تخريج حديث : أتاكم رمضان شهر بركة ....

## أبو أنيس

عن عبادة بن الصامت رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ثوما وحضر رمضان : أتاكم رمضان شهر بركة يغشاكم الله فيه فينزل الرحمة ويحط الخطايا ويستجيب فيه الدعاء وينظر الله تعالى الى تنافسكم ويباهي بكم ملائكته فأروا الله تعالى من أنفسكم خيرا فإن الشقي من حرم فيه رحمة الله عزوجل . 

رواه الطبراني في الكبير وقد حكم الشيخ الألباني بالوضع في "ضعيف الترغيب والترهيب".

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

مروان بن معاوية ، عن محمد بن أبي قيس ، عن عبادة بن نسي ، عن جنادة بن أبي أمية ، عن عبادة بن الصامت ، أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال يوما وحضر رمضان : " أتاكم رمضان شهر بركة ، فيه خير يغشيكم الله ] فيه [ ، فتنزل الرحمة ، وتحط الخطايا ، ويستجاب فيه الدعاء ، فينظر الله إلى تنافسكم ، ويباهي بكم ملائكته ، فأروا الله من أنفسكم خيرا ، فإن الشقي من حرم فيه رحمة الله عز وجل "

اخرجه الطبراني في مسند الشاميين و الشاشي في مسنده و الحسن الخلال في المجالس العشرة.

الحديث موضوع فيه محمد بن سعيد الشامي الكذاب المصلوب في الزندقة.

و يغني عنه حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه :


 أبي هريرة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أتاكم رمضان شهر مبارك فرض الله عز وجل عليكم صيامه ، تفتح فيه أبواب السماء ، وتغلق فيه أبواب الجحيم ، وتغل فيه مردة الشياطين ، لله فيه ليلة خير من ألف شهر ، من حرم خيرها فقد حرم " النسائي

و الله أعلم

----------


## السكران التميمي

جرَّني الكلام على (محمد بن أبي قيس) على فائدة تصحيحية مهمة، وقع خطاؤها القديم عند ناسخ المصنف لابن أبي شيبة _ في أغلب إن لم يكن كل نسخه _ وهي العادة في هذا المصنف لمن تتبعه بتروٍ وتؤدة، فحقاً إنه يحتاج إلى طبعة محققة جديدة يستحقها الكتاب.

أتى في (كتاب الوصايا) (باب 23 في الرجل يوصي للرجل بسهم من ماله) حديث اضطرب في تحديد رجاله بحسب ما يراه النسّاخ في ذلك، على النحو الآتي:
1) حدثنا وكيع؛ قال: حدثنا محمد، عن أبي قيس، عن الهزيل.
2) حدثنا وكيع؛ قال: حدثنا محمد بن أبي قيس، عن الهذيل.

وكل هذا خطأ، ولم يأتي الصواب فيه في أي من نسخ المصَنَّف، وصوابه كما هي الجادة في هذا السند بحسب الرجال وبحسب ورود مثله عند ابن أبي شيبة أيضاً في نفس المصنف:
* حدثنا وكيع؛ قال: حدثنا محمد بن قيس، عن الهزيل*

وإلا فإنه يمتنع منعاً باتاً أن يروي وكيعاً عن (محمد بن أبي قيس). وأما (محمد بن قيس) فهو شيخ وكيع.
ومن فصل بينهما وتكلّف فقد التمس في بيان التعريف بهم ما يأتي:
(محمد) = ابن عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى. و(أبو قيس) = عبد الرحمن بن ثوران الأودي.
قلت _ والعلم عند الله _: هذا تكلفٌ وبعد.

والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## فواز الحر

> جرَّني الكلام على (محمد بن أبي قيس) على فائدة تصحيحية مهمة، وقع خطاؤها القديم عند ناسخ المصنف لابن أبي شيبة _ في أغلب إن لم يكن كل نسخه _ وهي العادة في هذا المصنف لمن تتبعه بتروٍ وتؤدة، فحقاً إنه يحتاج إلى طبعة محققة جديدة يستحقها الكتاب.


الكتاب سيطبع - إن شاء الله - بتحقيق الشيخ العالِم سعد بن ناصر الشثري رعاه الله.

----------


## أبو مسهر

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو أنيس

جزاكم الله خيرا للجميع

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم  الله خيرا.

----------


## أم حبيبة محمد

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> و يغني عنه حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه :
>  أبي هريرة قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أتاكم رمضان شهر مبارك فرض الله عز وجل عليكم صيامه ، تفتح فيه أبواب السماء ، وتغلق فيه أبواب الجحيم ، وتغل فيه مردة الشياطين ، لله فيه ليلة خير من ألف شهر ، من حرم خيرها فقد حرم " النسائي


هذا الحديث من طريق أبي قلابة عن أبي هريرة ، وأبو قلابة لم يسمع من أبي هريرة ، ولفظ الحديث معروف في الصحيحين وغيرهما ليس فيه بعض هذه الألفاظ ، لكن الحديث له شواهد معروفة لبعض ألفاظه ، لذا صححه بعض العلماء كالألباني رحمه الله .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيرا.

----------

